# Hedgies and Cats



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been wanting a cat for a little while now, but i dont know if Preston will be okay with this. Does anyone have a cat and a hedgehog and do they botehr one another?


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a hedgie and 2 cats. They like to look at her through the cage, and they will come up and sniff her when I am holding her, but one quick huff and they back off. :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a cat first and just got my third hedgehog (that's consecutively not simultaneously) I've had cats the whole time I've had hedgehogs it was never a big deal for any of the hedgehogs. The cats learn to respect those quills. You have to make sure the cage is not accessible to the cat. So the cat can't get in it and the cage cannot be knocked over by the cat. Our cage right now is built into a shelving unit, there is no way for the cat to reach inside the cage and no way for him to knock it over. Luckily our hedgehog doesn't mind us (the cat and I) sitting and watching the cage while he's running but not all hedgehogs would be so open so it would probably be a good idea to have the cage in a space the cat doesn't have access to. For when your hedgehog is out you have to either keep the cat away or supervise very closely. It will be a change in routine for your hedgehog and some are stressed by the presence of potential predators like cats and dogs but other hedgehogs don't mind at all. If you have a friend with a cat it might be a good idea to introduce your hedgehog and the cat to see how your hedgehog reacts. If he doesn't huff and ball up more than normal he'd probably be fine with having a cat around.


----------

